# Wanted: Rental Myrtle Beach/Hilton Head 7-22/29-17



## Smbates (Jul 15, 2017)

Looking for a 2 or 3(preferred) oceanfront or close walk in Myrtle Beach or Hilton Head week of 7/22/17 , check-in can also be 7/21 or 7/30 for 7 days. Can email at smbates@att.net. Thank you.


----------

